# Taifun GT III Clone



## HPBotha (27/9/17)

I have been eyeing the authentic Taifun GT3 for a while now, and seeing as it is going for 139 european poneys I furst wanted to check the clone out. So when Vape King had theirs on for a bargain and i had some points to spend.... i got myself the clone. 

Let me put it like this, the Amit 22mm was my default tank, but now with the GT3....wow. I am so glad i first tried the clone over saving, buying and then only trying it! I am SO getting the authentic now!!! December spending spree here i come!!!






First a hot bath with a bit of sunlight soap, then triple rinse....​



Assemble and marvel at the knurling and the massive size....





Simple Ni200 build at 0.08ohm​
Initial 60 minute in review - 

heat, density, and flavour is spot on. 
Easy deck to build on, with large enough post screws so you don't swear while building on it. 
Easy to wick, with no leaking. 
The knurling on the various stages makes for a dead easy assembly and disassembly with perfect o-ring tolerances. 

With the clone the tank glass was only the matt version included. The Drip tip is not my favourite, but luckily you can use your own tip. 

Verdict:

Yes the Taifun is a big, tall tank. The build experience, and perfect temp controll capability plus stunning performance it is worthy of status! 

To rectify that ugly tank cage and drop it a bit, after getting an authentic, is the nano conversion kit:




The total build cost on the tank above will be allot of money (GT3 tank = 139 Euros, SteamTuners GT3 nano kit = 45 Euros, Ultem Kit = 25 Euros, ultem drip tip = 17 Euros) 

Will it be worth it? *I flippen hope so!* My bonus will be dropped into this!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rafique (27/9/17)

do you know where to get to nano kit locally


----------



## HPBotha (27/9/17)

Rafique said:


> do you know where to get to nano kit locally


Not at all --- this will be a import only deal as far as i am aware! .... as jy weet...let me know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (27/9/17)

HPBotha said:


> Not at all --- this will be a import only deal as far as i am aware! .... as jy weet...let me know!




My Fisher was a fan of these a while back. I tried his and it was very nice but I hated the glass covering

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (27/9/17)

Rafique said:


> My Fisher was a fan of these a while back. I tried his and it was very nice but I hated the glass covering


ya, that glas cover plating is the worst design i have seen - they have a grid version, but that too is too ugly....hence the nano kit that will forgo the 'shield' and drop 1.4ml ... and cost 87 euros.... gulp. the price of a new mod .... for a plastic tank .... uhm ja. what we do for aesthetics.


----------



## Kalashnikov (27/9/17)

That tall version just would drive me crazy cause it wont look nice on any device. But in nano its gorgeous!


----------



## HPBotha (27/9/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> That tall version just would drive me crazy cause it wont look nice on any device. But in nano its gorgeous!


Maybe on the Minion v2?






The closest i have is the La Petite:





nope...not even close lolololol​

Reactions: Like 2


----------

